# A Messi il pallone d'oro 2019.



## admin (26 Novembre 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da El Mundo Deportivo, Leo Messi è il vincitore del pallone d'oro 2019. Sesto successo complessivo per l'argentino.


----------



## Butcher (26 Novembre 2019)

E cosa avrebbe fatto per meritarlo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2019)

Oramai lo danno a ****, cosa avrebbe fatto ?


----------



## ilgallinaccio (26 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da El Mundo Deportivo, *Leao* Messi è il vincitore del pallone d'oro 2019. Sesto successo complessivo per l'argentino.



forse si sono confusi..pensano sia il nostro LEAO e allora gli danno il pallone d'oro per il fantastico e decisivo gol fatto con la fiorentina. visto che si sente arrivato dopo quel gol..


----------



## hiei87 (26 Novembre 2019)

Sarebbe ridicolo. Non si dovrebbe uscire dal trio Allison Salah Van Dijk. Altrimenti lo assegnino già di diritto a Messi o Ronaldo in alternanza finché non smetteranno di giocare.
La scelta di Modric dell'anno scorso sembrava in controtendenza con questo noioso e scontato trend che va avanti da 10 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E cosa avrebbe fatto per meritarlo?





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai lo danno a ****, cosa avrebbe fatto ?



50 gol in stagione, vinto l'ennesima Liga (credo sia a 10), capocannoniera di CL, semifinale di CL...niente proprio..ha fatto senza dubbio di più Van Dijk..certo...

Dai ragazzi siamo seri..Messi l'anno scorso è stato sontuoso, ha giocato una delle migliori stagioni della sua carriera anche come leadership..
Non è che poi gli si può dire "eh ma non hai vinto la champions" quando il Barca in semifinale lo ha portato da solo (e al camp nou aveva steso il liverpool con una doppietta)


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ridicolo. Non si dovrebbe uscire dal trio Allison Salah Van Dijk. Altrimenti lo assegnino già di diritto a Messi o Ronaldo in alternanza finché non smetteranno di giocare.
> La scelta di Modric dell'anno scorso sembrava in controtendenza con questo noioso e scontato trend che va avanti da 10 anni.



Non è che se fai un errore una volta (errore poi..ha pagato Perez) lo devi ripetere..Salah l'avrebbe meritato l'anno prima per me..quest'anno è il classico premio senza padrone, giusto darlo al miglior giocatore del mondo..Van Dijk non ha senso dai..io da milanista che ha visto snobbare Baresi, Maldini e Nesta mi sentirei per l'ennesima volta preso in giro a vedere il premio dato ad uno così che vale un unghia di Franco..sarebbe un premio peggio di quello che diedero a summer (almeno quella volta vinse anche l'europeo se non ricordo male)


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2019)

è il pallone d'oro più meritato della sua carriera per il peso specifico delle sue performance nel peggior Barcellona degli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da El Mundo Deportivo, Leo Messi è il vincitore del pallone d'oro 2019. Sesto successo complessivo per l'argentino.



staff ronaldo: 

"purtroppo il mio assistito ha un risentimento di un'infiammazione di 15 anni fa,non potrà presenziare alla premiazione dovendo fare esercizi su panca inclinata in diretta instagram .
Si congrat...tutututu"


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai lo danno a ****, cosa avrebbe fatto ?



Il suo lo ha fatto come sempre ma se non lo vince uno del liverpool è scandaloso..ma tanto ormai il pallone d’oro è ridicolo...10 tra Cristiano e messi che ok sono i più forti ma c’era spazio per altri. Peccato


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> staff ronaldo:
> 
> "purtroppo il mio ha assistito ha un risentimento di un'infiammazione di 15 anni fa,non potrà presenziare alla premiazione dovendo fare esercizi su panca inclinata in diretta instagram .
> Si congrat...tutututu"


Si sa che cr7 è un pagliaccio


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il suo lo ha fatto come sempre ma se non lo vince uno del liverpool è scandaloso..ma tanto ormai il pallone d’oro è ridicolo...10 tra Cristiano e messi che ok sono i più forti ma c’era spazio per altri. Peccato



Purtroppo l'unico del Liverpool che lo meriterebbe davvero non può essere premiato perché siede in panchina e si chiama Klopp


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> staff ronaldo:
> 
> "purtroppo il mio assistito ha un risentimento di un'infiammazione di 15 anni fa,non potrà presenziare alla premiazione dovendo fare esercizi su panca inclinata in diretta instagram .
> Si congrat...tutututu"



lo stesso giorno c'è il galà della serie A, andrà a prendersi quel premio


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> è il pallone d'oro più meritato della sua carriera per il peso specifico delle sue performance nel peggior Barcellona degli ultimi 20 anni.



Ma per favore. Terzo pallone d’oro rubato vergognosamente (gli altri due sono nel 2010 e 2012).


----------



## 7vinte (26 Novembre 2019)

Sarebbe vergognoso


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma per favore. Terzo pallone d’oro rubato vergognosamente (gli altri due sono nel 2010 e 2012).



91 gol nel 2012, rubato vergognosamente 

purtroppo io a differenza di voi lo guardo ogni settimana e non avete un briciolo di idea dell'annata che ha fatto. per la cronaca l'anno scorso l'avrei dato a Salah quindi sono perfettamente coerente coi principi che secondo me devono contare per assegnare un premio *individuale*


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> 91 gol nel 2012, rubato vergognosamente
> 
> purtroppo io a differenza di voi lo guardo ogni settimana e non avete un briciolo di idea dell'annata che ha fatto. per la cronaca l'anno scorso l'avrei dato a Salah quindi sono perfettamente coerente coi principi che secondo me devono contare per assegnare un premio *individuale*



Nella stagione individuale di un giocatore contano anche le vittorie. Inoltre fai sempre lo stesso ragionamento che siccome uno ha segnato una caterva di gol non si può non premiarlo. Per i gol esiste la scarpa d’oro, il pallone d’oro dovrebbe essere un premio che consideri una serie di fattori nell’insieme (motivo per il quale quelli del 2010 e del 2012 non potevano non andare rispettivamente a Sneijder e ad Iniesta).


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2019)

Leggo di vergogna: non esageriamo

Se ci chiediamo, chi è nel 2019 il più forte giocatore del mondo? Messi.


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nella stagione individuale di un giocatore contano anche le vittorie. Inoltre fai sempre lo stesso ragionamento che siccome uno ha segnato una caterva di gol non si può non premiarlo. Per i gol esiste la scarpa d’oro, il pallone d’oro dovrebbe essere un premio che consideri una serie di fattori nell’insieme (motivo per il quale quelli del 2010 e del 2012 non potevano non andare rispettivamente a Sneijder e ad Iniesta).



tra i fattori nell'insieme ci sono anche le performance individuali, lo sai questo vero? per il giocatore più rappresentativo della squadra che vince la champions esiste il Uefa player of the year che ha vinto VVD.


----------



## bmb (26 Novembre 2019)

Il pallone d'oro è un premio individuale. Come tale dovrebbe premiare il miglior giocatore del mondo. Credo ci siano pochi dubbi su chi sia il miglior giocatore al mondo dal 2008 in poi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Nella stagione individuale di un giocatore contano anche le vittorie*. Inoltre fai sempre lo stesso ragionamento che siccome uno ha segnato una caterva di gol non si può non premiarlo. Per i gol esiste la scarpa d’oro, il pallone d’oro dovrebbe essere un premio che consideri una serie di fattori nell’insieme (motivo per il quale quelli del 2010 e del 2012 non potevano non andare rispettivamente a Sneijder e ad Iniesta).



Messi credo dal 2006 abbia messo in bacheca almeno un trofeo ogni anno, non credo sia un problema di vittorie..

Ripeto che il 2010 è l'unico che non meritava anche se lì era il top del Barca di guardiola che metteva ogni partita gli avversari in area 80 minuti e di cui Messi era il re indiscusso..
L'avrei dato ad Iniesta però..

Nel 2012 a chi lo avrebbero dovuto dare?
Penso non ci fosse una sola persona al mondo che nel periodo 2009-2014 avesse dubbi sul fatto che Messi fosse il top..

L'anno scorso ha giocato in modo divino, andatevi a rivedere al semifinale di andata al camp nou..se poi al ritorno il barca crolla che doveva fare lui da solo??

Inoltre, capocannoniere CL...più di così..


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Leggo di vergogna: non esageriamo
> 
> Se ci chiediamo, chi è nel 2019 il più forte giocatore del mondo? Messi.



Per me messi non è il più forte al mondo. Il più forte al mondo lo è sempre.
Messi esce dal Barcellona e sembra il fratello scemo.

Per me non meritava tutti quei palloni d'oro. Ma è il cocco della Uefa/Fifa.

Ronaldo i suoi (tranne uno) li ha legittimati per me, visto che ovunque andava era Ronaldo.


Inoltre Messi (ed è il motivo per il quale con l'argentina fa pena) pretende di giocare dove e come vuole lui e con tutti che giocano per lui.
ROnaldo invece si è sempre messo a disposizione del tecnico ricoprendo qualsiasi ruolo che gli veniva richiesto.
Ronaldo gioca per la squadra, Messi no.

Un pallone d'oro è uno che gioca per la squadra e non uno che senza di essa diventa un'ameba.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Per me messi non è il più forte al mondo. Il più forte al mondo lo è sempre.
> Messi esce dal Barcellona e sembra il fratello scemo.
> 
> Per me non meritava tutti quei palloni d'oro. Ma è il cocco della Uefa/Fifa.
> ...



Basterebbe un solo dato a demolire tutto quello che hai scritto:
Ronaldo in carriera ha sfornato* 213 assist *in circa 820 partite
Messi in carriera ha sfornato *247 assist* in circa 610 partite

Alla faccia che Messi gioca per se, e non per la squadra...senza contare che Messi ha spesso lasciato calciare rigori ai compagni di squadra (Suarez e Neymar)

Parliamo di due ALIENI, due fuoriclasse indiscutibili..può piacere più uno o l'altro ma descrivere Messi come una sorta di Di Natale del Barca mette pena..

Parliamo a detta di TUTTI (meno che di Pelé e CR7 stesso) del più forte giocatore di sempre


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> tra i fattori nell'insieme ci sono anche le performance individuali, lo sai questo vero? per il giocatore più rappresentativo della squadra che vince la champions esiste il Uefa player of the year che ha vinto VVD.



Non cambia comunque nulla, perché se facciamo questo tipo di ragionamenti allora dovrebbe essere un premio riservato esclusivamente agli attaccanti. È troppo facile premiare il capocannoniere della squadra che vince di più.
VVD ha fatto una stagione sontuosa, vinto la Champions, assoluto protagonista del Liverpool attualmente in testa in Premier e finalista con l’Olanda in Nations League. Perché non dovrebbe essere giusto premiare lui? Perché Messi ha fatto un sacco di gol? E che significa? Sono ruoli diversi e, lo ribadisco, per premiare l’attaccante più prolifico esiste la scarpa d’oro.
Che poi in questo 2019 non è che ci siano state solo luci per Messi visto che con l’Argentina ha fatto l’ennesima brutta figura e sta ancora a zero titoli. 
Se poi va dato a prescindere al giocatore considerato più forte allora è un altro discorso.


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe un solo dato a demolire tutto quello che hai scritto:
> Ronaldo in carriera ha sfornato* 213 assist *in circa 820 partite
> Messi in carriera ha sfornato *247 assist* in circa 610 partite
> 
> ...



Che Messi sia tecnicamente il giocatore più forte di sempre penso sia insidacabile, ma questo non significa che bisogna regalare premi a caso.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'unico del Liverpool che lo meriterebbe davvero non può essere premiato perché siede in panchina e si chiama Klopp



Ne parlammo già prima, non sono d’accordo lo sai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nella stagione individuale di un giocatore contano anche le vittorie. Inoltre fai sempre lo stesso ragionamento che siccome uno ha segnato una caterva di gol non si può non premiarlo. Per i gol esiste la scarpa d’oro, il pallone d’oro dovrebbe essere un premio che consideri una serie di fattori nell’insieme (motivo per il quale quelli del 2010 e del 2012 non potevano non andare rispettivamente a Sneijder e ad Iniesta).



92 gol in stagione record di tutti i tempi e il pallone d'oro lo dai a iniesta? ma per piacere.........

se quest'anno glielo danno è meritato. è stato il migliore del 2019 senza dubbio. per fortuna sono finiti i tempi dei sammer, nedved e cannavaro, per esempio. premiare gente a cacchio tra quelli che han vinto in stagione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Per me messi non è il più forte al mondo. Il più forte al mondo lo è sempre.
> Messi esce dal Barcellona e sembra il fratello scemo.
> 
> Per me non meritava tutti quei palloni d'oro. Ma è il cocco della Uefa/Fifa.
> ...



ma dove? ronaldo a disposizione di chi?
poi con ste storie che con l'argentina fa pena... è l'argentina che fa pena non messi. 70 gol in nazionale sarebbe fare pena...

i palloni d'oro negli ultimi 10-12 anni sono sempre stati giusti.


----------



## nybreath (26 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Leggo di vergogna: non esageriamo
> 
> Se ci chiediamo, chi è nel 2019 il più forte giocatore del mondo? Messi.



Ma infatti, non capisco, addirittura vergogna mi sembra esagerato. Vorrei capire a chi lo darebbero le persone che gridano allo scandalo, perchè dovrebbero essere giocatori cosi superiori da far gridare allo scandalo. Perchè poi c'è sempre un minimo di gradazione ed è difficile davvero dire chi sia il migliore in assoluto. Dire che lo è Messi non mi sembra sia uno scandalo sotto nessun punto di vista.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non cambia comunque nulla, perché se facciamo questo tipo di ragionamenti allora dovrebbe essere un premio riservato esclusivamente agli attaccanti. È troppo facile premiare il capocannoniere della squadra che vince di più.
> VVD ha fatto una stagione sontuosa, vinto la Champions, assoluto protagonista del Liverpool attualmente in testa in Premier e finalista con l’Olanda in Nations League. Perché non dovrebbe essere giusto premiare lui? Perché Messi ha fatto un sacco di gol? E che significa? Sono ruoli diversi e, lo ribadisco, per premiare l’attaccante più prolifico esiste la scarpa d’oro.
> Che poi in questo 2019 non è che ci siano state solo luci per Messi visto che con l’Argentina ha fatto l’ennesima brutta figura e sta ancora a zero titoli.
> Se poi va dato a prescindere al giocatore considerato più forte allora è un altro discorso.



Anche questo è un discorso giusto..perché non lo ha vinto cavani o lewandoski?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma dove? ronaldo a disposizione di chi?
> poi con ste storie che con l'argentina fa pena... è l'argentina che fa pena non messi. 70 gol in nazionale sarebbe fare pena...
> 
> i palloni d'oro negli ultimi 10-12 anni sono sempre stati giusti.



Il più scandaloso è quello dato a modric secondo me


----------



## numero 3 (26 Novembre 2019)

Messi o Ronaldo cambia poco...sarebbe uno scandalo darlo a Van Djik, guardando l'albo d'oro vengono premiati i migliori , fra qualche anno di Virgilio non si ricorderà nessuno come i Belanov Cannavaro e Sammer.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non cambia comunque nulla, perché se facciamo questo tipo di ragionamenti allora dovrebbe essere un premio riservato esclusivamente agli attaccanti. È troppo facile premiare il capocannoniere della squadra che vince di più.
> VVD ha fatto una stagione sontuosa, vinto la Champions, assoluto protagonista del Liverpool attualmente in testa in Premier e finalista con l’Olanda in Nations League. Perché non dovrebbe essere giusto premiare lui? Perché Messi ha fatto un sacco di gol? E che significa? Sono ruoli diversi e, lo ribadisco, per premiare l’attaccante più prolifico esiste la scarpa d’oro.
> Che poi in questo 2019 non è che ci siano state solo luci per Messi visto che con l’Argentina ha fatto l’ennesima brutta figura e sta ancora a zero titoli.
> Se poi va dato a prescindere al giocatore considerato più forte allora è un altro discorso.



Ma perché voi Juventini non ammettete che vi sta solo sulle scatole che lo vinca Messi perché è in duello con CR7 sul numero totale?
Dai insomma...sto voler dire che lo dovrebbe vincere un difensore che nella storia dei difensori sarà tipo dietro ad altri 50-60 giocatori del suo ruolo solo perché non lo vinca Messi..ha vinto la CL? Capirai..ogni anno la vincono almeno 20 giocatori..un anno fa non mi pare l'aver vinto la CL (3 di fila in realtà) + finale mondiale fosse un motivo valido per la vittoria di Modric (nemmeno io l'avrei premiato, l'avrei dato a Griezzman)..e parliamo di Modric, uno la cui carriera vale 4 volte quella di VVD...

Gettiamo per un attimo la bandiera (lo so, per voi Juventini è praticamente impossibile salvo alcune eccezioni tipo il mio amico [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION]) e guardiamo ai dati, l'anno scorso Messi è stato fenomenale giocando in modo sontuoso..altro che VVD..vorrei proprio vedere quanti, come DS, se a pari prezzo avessero i due davanti si prenderebbero l'olandese...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il più scandaloso è quello dato a modric secondo me



Anche per me...se si premiava la CL dovevano darlo a CR7, se si contava il mondiale doveva prenderlo Griezzman..se si voleva fare una cosa "diversa" ci stava anche Salah...ma era dura con 0 tituli vinti e un mondiale di fatto non giocato...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da El Mundo Deportivo, Leo Messi è il vincitore del pallone d'oro 2019. Sesto successo complessivo per l'argentino.



Il problema è che guardate quante giocatori del Liverpool sono stati inseriti nei 30 del Pallone d'oro... sono 7 giocatori. Mai successo nella storia che avesse cosi tanti finalisti per il trofeo. Praticamente tutta la squadra. La dimostrazione che, come ha detto qualcuno, il Pallone d'oro andrebbe a Klopp che ha creato un 11 fortissimo ma senza quella "stella" assoluta, senza dimenticare che i gol più pesanti sono stati segnati da... ORIGI. Senza contare che Van Dijk e Salah, essendo della stessa squadra, si sono mangiati a vicenda i punti della valutazione "aiutando" di fatto Messi.

Salah secondo me avrebbe vinto al 100% se non avesse cannato la coppa D'africa. Ed è per questo che secondo me, quello che merita più di tutti e Manè che ha fatto una stagione ancora più superiore a Salah e che è arrivato in finale di coppa d'Africa.


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> VVD ha fatto una stagione sontuosa, vinto la Champions, assoluto protagonista del Liverpool attualmente in testa in Premier e finalista con l’Olanda in Nations League. Perché non dovrebbe essere giusto premiare lui? Perché Messi ha fatto un sacco di gol? E che significa? Sono ruoli diversi e, lo ribadisco, per premiare l’attaccante più prolifico esiste la scarpa d’oro.
> Che poi in questo 2019 non è che ci siano state solo luci per Messi visto che con l’Argentina ha fatto l’ennesima brutta figura e sta ancora a zero titoli.
> Se poi va dato a prescindere al giocatore considerato più forte allora è un altro discorso.



perchè il Liverpool ha vinto la champions grazie al collettivo, non perchè c'è stato un singolo giocatore che abbia spiccato nettamente su tutti gli altri, nella top 10 finiranno probabilmente almeno 4 reds: VVD, Manè (che secondo me è il vero MVP della loro stagione), Salah ed Allison, altri 2 o 3 giocatori sono stati nominati. Del Barca mi risulta siano stati nominati solo Messi e Ter Stegen che è un portiere e a momenti andavano in finale. VVD ha fatto una grande annata ma hypata in modo spropositato non si sa per quale motivo, manco avesse fatto un torneo alla Cannavaro 2006: col Bayern Manè ha fatto le onde, col Porto bene tutti, col Barca il tie gliel'han vinto Origi e Wilancoso, cioè ma VVD in tutto questo dove sarebbe stato decisivo? Varane l'anno scorso ha vinto champions e mondiale e nessuno se l'è filato di striscio (giustamente). Se Salah avesse ripetuto l'annata fatta nel 2018 avrebbe vinto il pallone d'oro di default, lui sì che fu un vero trascinatore (e come ho già detto io gliel'avrei dato comunque a prescindere dal fatto che non abbia vinto nulla.)


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il problema è che guardate quante giocatori del Liverpool sono stati inseriti nei 30 del Pallone d'oro... sono 7 giocatori. Mai successo nella storia che avesse cosi tanti finalisti per il trofeo. Praticamente tutta la squadra. La dimostrazione che, come ha detto qualcuno, il Pallone d'oro andrebbe a Klopp che ha creato un 11 fortissimo ma senza quella "stella" assoluta, senza dimenticare che i gol più pesanti sono stati segnati da... ORIGI. Senza contare che Van Dijk e Salah, essendo della stessa squadra, si sono mangiati a vicenda i punti della valutazione "aiutando" di fatto Messi.
> 
> Salah secondo me avrebbe vinto al 100% se non avesse cannato la coppa D'africa. Ed è per questo che secondo me, quello che merita più di tutti e Manè che ha fatto una stagione ancora più superiore a Salah e che è arrivato in finale di coppa d'Africa.



esatto, probabilmente ha perso per uno split di voti, come Griezmann l'anno scorso


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche per me...se si premiava la CL dovevano darlo a CR7, se si contava il mondiale doveva prenderlo Griezzman..se si voleva fare una cosa "diversa" ci stava anche Salah...ma era dura con 0 tituli vinti e un mondiale di fatto non giocato...



Salah se lo meritava per aver fatto una stagione pazzesca e aver fatto una finale con il Liverpool, facendo una Champions bellissima.
Per me l’anno scorso era un duello griezmann-CR7.
Comunque ti ringrazio per la tua stima e sai che è reciproca 
A me di cr7 o messi frega poco. Se uno dei 2 lo merita non c’è problema a dirlo. Sono convinto che messi e Ronaldo oltre a meritarseli siano stati ampiamente appoggiati dai media/sponsor/uefa. Posso capirlo perché sono i 2 giocatori più grandi di sempre e hanno segnato un’epoca ma c’è spazio anche per altri, soprattutto se vincono qualcosa di pesante. Messi fa sempre il suo questo è poco da sicuro ma secondo me non è la stagione per vincere il pallone d’oro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> perchè il Liverpool ha vinto la champions grazie al collettivo, non perchè c'è stato un singolo giocatore che abbia spiccato nettamente su tutti gli altri, nella top 10 finiranno probabilmente almeno 4 reds: VVD, Manè (che secondo me è il vero MVP della loro stagione), Salah ed Allison, altri 2 o 3 giocatori sono stati nominati. Del Barca mi risulta siano stati nominati solo Messi e Ter Stegen che è un portiere e a momenti andavano in finale. *VVD ha fatto una grande annata ma hypata in modo spropositato non si sa per quale motivo*, manco avesse fatto un torneo alla Cannavaro 2006: col Bayern Manè ha fatto le onde, col Porto bene tutti, col Barca il tie gliel'han vinto Origi e Wilancoso, cioè ma VVD in tutto questo dove sarebbe stato decisivo? Varane l'anno scorso ha vinto champions e mondiale e nessuno se l'è filato di striscio (giustamente). Se Salah avesse ripetuto l'annata fatta nel 2018 avrebbe vinto il pallone d'oro di default, lui sì che fu un vero trascinatore (e come ho già detto io gliel'avrei dato comunque a prescindere dal fatto che non abbia vinto nulla.)



Motivo molto semplice: CR7 ha un miliardo di fan nel mondo che NON volevano lo vincesse Messi e quindi sapendo che il portoghese non aveva chance vista la stagione mediocre (per lui) e non certo da pallone d'oro volevano lo vincesse un altro al posto dell'argentino e VVD era il più accreditato


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da El Mundo Deportivo, Leo Messi è il vincitore del pallone d'oro 2019. Sesto successo complessivo per l'argentino.




Non capisco perché molti si accalorino così per questa faccenda del pallone d' oro. Il premio non e' da parecchio quello per cui era stato istituito da France Football. La filosofia del premio in origine era quello di omaggiare il giocatore piu' determinante nelle vittorie di una squadra al livello internazionale. E già nel passato diverse volte non ha rispettato il principio per cui e' stato creato. I palloni d' oro a Messi e Ronaldo sono decisi dagli sponsor e non ci sono altre motivazioni concrete a spiegarlo quindi mettetevi l' anima in pace e godetevi la kermesse che di sportivo ha ben poco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Salah se lo meritava per aver fatto una stagione pazzesca e aver fatto una finale con il Liverpool, facendo una Champions bellissima.
> Per me l’anno scorso era un duello griezmann-CR7.
> Comunque ti ringrazio per la tua stima e sai che è reciproca
> A me di cr7 o messi frega poco. Se uno dei 2 lo merita non c’è problema a dirlo. Sono convinto che messi e Ronaldo oltre a meritarseli siano stati ampiamente appoggiati dai media/sponsor/uefa. Posso capirlo perché sono i 2 giocatori più grandi di sempre e hanno segnato un’epoca ma c’è spazio anche per altri, soprattutto se vincono qualcosa di pesante. Messi fa sempre il suo questo è poco da sicuro ma secondo me non è la stagione per vincere il pallone d’oro.



Il problema come fanno notare altri è che nel liverpool nessuno ha davvero fatto una stagione dominante..sono un mega collettivo ma fuori da lì nessuno (a parte Salah) è un top 10 mondiale..
Per me premio che ci sta..lo dico da mesi che Messi ha fatto un anno incredibile..ormai si guarda solo sta CL (comunque ripeto, semifinale+capocannoniere) ma esiste altro..e uno che fa 51 gol in 50 partite (sarà la 6° 7° stagione in carriera sopra i 50 gol) non può NON meritarlo..
Se Salah avesse ripetuto l'anno 2018 vincendo la CL credo lo avrebbero premiato..e avrei detto si..ma VVD non lo merita


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché molti si accalorino così per questa faccenda del pallone d' oro. Il premio non e' da parecchio quello per cui era stato istituito da France Football. La filosofia del premio in origine era quello di omaggiare il giocatore piu' determinante nelle vittorie di una squadra al livello internazionale. E già nel passato diverse volte non ha rispettato il principio per cui e' stato creato. I palloni d' oro a Messi e Ronaldo sono decisi dagli sponsor e non ci sono altre motivazioni concrete a spiegarlo quindi mettetevi l' anima in pace e godetevi la kermesse che di sportivo ha ben poco.



Credo che questa sia la spiegazione più logica. Penso anche io che in buona parte sia così


----------



## gabri65 (26 Novembre 2019)

Non mi voglio riaddentrare in una discussione che ho già avuto un paio di volte.

Sono d'accordo che Messi è il giocatore più forte del mondo NEGLI ANNI nei quali vince il trofeo.

Non sono d'accordo che Messi è il più forte giocatore DI SEMPRE.

Premesso che tutti i paragoni sono comunque artificiosi, molti di voi forse non hanno vissuto Maradona, o lo hanno solo visto in fotografia. Era altra roba. Messi è una macchina, senza dubbio uno dei più forti, ma non è stato in grado di vincere con la nazionale argentina un mondiale, e fuori dal Barca segna tantissimo ma non sembra dare quel qualcosa in più che dava Diego. In una finale tra due squadre identiche e i due giocatori schierati, non avrei dubbi su chi scommettere.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Novembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi voglio riaddentrare in una discussione che ho già avuto un paio di volte.
> 
> Sono d'accordo che Messi è il giocatore più forte del mondo NEGLI ANNI nei quali vince il trofeo.
> 
> ...



Maradona e Messi hanno solo tre cose in comune: Barcellona, Argentina e numero di maglia. Per il resto il secondo avrebbe portato la borsa al primo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché molti si accalorino così per questa faccenda del pallone d' oro. Il premio non e' da parecchio quello per cui era stato istituito da France Football. La filosofia del premio in origine era quello di omaggiare il giocatore piu' determinante nelle vittorie di una squadra al livello internazionale. E già nel passato diverse volte non ha rispettato il principio per cui e' stato creato. *I palloni d' oro a Messi e Ronaldo sono decisi dagli sponsor e non ci sono altre motivazioni concrete a spiegarlo* quindi mettetevi l' anima in pace e godetevi la kermesse che di sportivo ha ben poco.



Sta roba non si può sentire...due che sono ancora in attività e hanno all'attivo il doppio di gol nelle coppe europee del terzo..che hanno vinto 9 delle ultime 13 CL e avranno vinto entrambi oltre 30 trofei..
Dai su..


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema come fanno notare altri è che nel liverpool nessuno ha davvero fatto una stagione dominante..sono un mega collettivo ma fuori da lì nessuno (a parte Salah) è un top 10 mondiale..
> Per me premio che ci sta..lo dico da mesi che Messi ha fatto un anno incredibile..ormai si guarda solo sta CL (comunque ripeto, semifinale+capocannoniere) ma esiste altro..e uno che fa 51 gol in 50 partite (sarà la 6° 7° stagione in carriera sopra i 50 gol) non può NON meritarlo..
> Se Salah avesse ripetuto l'anno 2018 vincendo la CL credo lo avrebbero premiato..e avrei detto si..ma VVD non lo merita



Però se fosse del tutto come dici tu, ogni calciatore che ha vinto la scarpa d’oro avrebbe dovuto vincere il pallone d’oro e quindi sempre un attaccante. Per non può essere così. Come trovo ridicolo che ne gerrard, ne lampard abbiano vinto il pallone d’oro o lo stesso pirlo o Buffon addirittura. E perché Ronaldinho ne ha vinto solo uno? Il secondo pallone d’oro a Ronaldo luis lo hanno dato solo per il mondiale e per lui dovrebbe valere il solito discorso no?
Non c’è mai coerenza e poi come dice qualcuno ormai è davvero solo un fatto di sponsor. 
Poi messi sarà stato capocannoniere in CL ma È mancato sul più bello..


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sta roba non si può sentire...due che sono ancora in attività e hanno all'attivo il doppio di gol nelle coppe europee del terzo..che hanno vinto 9 delle ultime 13 CL e avranno vinto entrambi oltre 30 trofei..
> Dai su..



Bah, se lo dici tu che non si puo"' sentire, ok. I due sono eccezionali finalizzatori nel calcio" moderno" delle marcature all' acqua di rose dove se anche un difensore ti sfiora becca il giallo in automatico quanto ai trofei mi pare che abbiano giocato nelle migliori squadre del decennio e nel caso di Messi in quello che forse e' il miglior Barcellona di sempre.
Intendiamoci non ne discuto il valore nel calcio d' oggi ma se li raffronto a giocatori che ho avuto la fortuna di veder giocare si ridimensionano di parecchio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però se fosse del tutto come dici tu, ogni calciatore che ha vinto la scarpa d’oro avrebbe dovuto vincere il pallone d’oro e quindi sempre un attaccante. Per non può essere così. Come trovo ridicolo che ne gerrard, ne lampard abbiano vinto il pallone d’oro o lo stesso pirlo o Buffon addirittura. E perché Ronaldinho ne ha vinto solo uno? Il secondo pallone d’oro a Ronaldo luis lo hanno dato solo per il mondiale e per lui dovrebbe valere il solito discorso no?
> Non c’è mai coerenza e poi come dice qualcuno ormai è davvero solo un fatto di sponsor.
> Poi messi sarà stato capocannoniere in CL ma È mancato sul più bello..



Si devono guardare molti aspetti, i numeri non dicono tutto..
Per esempio non è che la scarpa d'oro automaticamente si debba tramutare in pallone d'oro (che poi la Scarpa d'oro considera solo i gol nei campionati)..ma Messi oltre a fare una carrettata di gol è stato decisivo e ha mostrato un livello di gioco sontuoso..
Anche il dire che uno vince una coppa e va premiato..dipende..Ronaldo il Fenomeno nel 2002 vinse il mondiale segnando qualcosa come 8 gol (record dai tempi di muller nel '70!) decidendo coi suoi gol semifinale e soprattutto la finale (doppietta spettacolare, specie il 2° gol)..fu una prestazione ENORME che andava premiata per forza..

Concordo, moltissimi grandi campioni non l'hanno vinto pur meritandolo..penso a Giggs, Maldini, Raul, R.Carlos, Henry...
La lista è infinita..purtroppo ogni anno vince uno solo..
Ma nell'era Messi-CR7 sinceramente avrei giusto un paio di correzioni..per il resto è vero, hanno dominato in modo scandaloso con la loro superiorità..


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2019)

Comunque è davvero incredibile che quel pallone d'oro non voglia uscire dalla Spagna.. che palle pure nell'anno che le spagnole non vincono nulla a livello Europeo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bah, se lo dici tu che non si puo"' sentire, ok. I due sono eccezionali finalizzatori nel calcio" moderno" delle marcature all' acqua di rose dove se anche un difensore ti sfiora becca il giallo in automatico quanto ai trofei mi pare che abbiano giocato nelle migliori squadre del decennio e nel caso di Messi in quello che forse e' il miglior Barcellona di sempre.
> Intendiamoci non ne discuto il valore nel calcio d' oggi ma se li raffronto a giocatori che ho avuto la fortuna di veder giocare si ridimensionano di parecchio.



Messi un mero finalizzatore..vabbé..lasciamo stare..

La nostalgia a volte è una brutta canaglia..Maradona è stato FAVOLOSO ma dobbiamo anche guardare la sua carriera nel complesso: fuori da Napoli è stato molto meno decisivo..a 31 anni era un giocatore FINITO..certo ha vinto un mondiale leggendario..ma anche lui ha perso una finale mondiale (coincidenza, sempre con la germania per 1-0)
Per me Maradona è più vicino a Dinho o a Ronaldo il Fenomeno che a Messi


----------



## Pitermilanista (26 Novembre 2019)

Il Liverpool edizione 2019 è una delle squadre più forti degli ultimi 30 anni, io li piazzo dietro soltanto al Milan di Sacchi-Capello, l'Ajax di Van Gaal 1995, la prima Juve di Lippi (pur con l'asterisco delle bombe di Agricola) e il Barca di Guardiola, per efficacia e spettacolarità. 
Nell'anno solare credo abbiano perso una sola partita in Premier, con la percentuale di vittorie per partite giocate più alta nella storia del calcio inglese.

Come si fa a non premiare un giocatore di tale meraviglia? Nemmeno a dire che sia un gruppo di giocatori normali resi fenomeni dall'allenatore, come ho letto qui nel trionfo dela retorica semplicistica. Vedo il portiere nettamente più forte al mondo e il difensore centrale più forte degli ultimi quindici anni, da Nesta in poi per capirsi. Senza citare Salah. Come fai a non premiare uno di questi tre?


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2019)

volevo solo ricordare che c'è gente che l'ha vinto facendo annate ben peggiori di quella di Messi: Ronaldinho lo vinse uscendo agli ottavi di champions, Sheva lo vinse nonostante l'umiliazione di La Coruna (e immagino che all'epoca nessuno gridò allo scandalo), Weah non mi ricordo nemmeno cosa vinse quell'anno ma di certo non la champions. Figo lo vinse senza alcun trofeo addirittura, Rivaldo uscì in semifinale. sta storia dei trofei decisivi per l'assegnazione è una panzana


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Messi un mero finalizzatore..vabbé..lasciamo stare..
> 
> La nostalgia a volte è una brutta canaglia..Maradona è stato FAVOLOSO ma dobbiamo anche guardare la sua carriera nel complesso: fuori da Napoli è stato molto meno decisivo..a 31 anni era un giocatore FINITO..certo ha vinto un mondiale leggendario..ma anche lui ha perso una finale mondiale (coincidenza, sempre con la germania per 1-0)
> Per me Maradona è più vicino a Dinho o a Ronaldo il Fenomeno che a Messi



Dici che lontano da Napoli ha fatto ben poco? Ha vinto un mondiale con mezze tacche come compagni a parte qualche eccezione e nel 90 con una caviglia dolorante ha portato la sua nazionale con altrettante mezze tacche in finale. Ricordami cosa ha fatto Messi fuori dal Barcellona?


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Novembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> volevo solo ricordare che c'è gente che l'ha vinto facendo annate ben peggiori di quella di Messi: Ronaldinho lo vinse uscendo agli ottavi di champions, Sheva lo vinse nonostante l'umiliazione di La Coruna (e immagino che all'epoca nessuno gridò allo scandalo), Weah non mi ricordo nemmeno cosa vinse quell'anno ma di certo non la champions. Figo lo vinse senza alcun trofeo addirittura, Rivaldo uscì in semifinale. sta storia dei trofei decisivi per l'assegnazione è una panzana



Ma infatti ci sono state delle eccezioni in passato e anche peggiori di quelle che hai elencato tu ma il criterio in fondo era sempre valido. Si premia non il giocatore piu' forte al mondo ma quello più determinante per le vittorie di squadra ad un certo livello. Poi, se dobbiamo richiamarci alle eccezioni per giustificare un premio ormai ai limiti del ridicolo, quello si mi sembra una panzana.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è che se fai un errore una volta (errore poi..ha pagato Perez) lo devi ripetere..Salah l'avrebbe meritato l'anno prima per me..quest'anno è il classico premio senza padrone, giusto darlo al miglior giocatore del mondo..Van Dijk non ha senso dai..io da milanista che ha visto snobbare Baresi, Maldini e Nesta mi sentirei per l'ennesima volta preso in giro a vedere il premio dato ad uno così che vale un unghia di Franco..sarebbe un premio peggio di quello che diedero a summer (almeno quella volta vinse anche l'europeo se non ricordo male)



Per me non è stato un errore il pallone d'oro a Modric. Magari avrebbe potuto vincerlo Griezmann o Mbappe, ma ci stava premiare il croato. Io preferisco questo criterio di valutazione, un po' a metà tra il "vince il più forte" e il "vince chi ha alzato qualche trofeo importante".
Il discorso su Van Dijk e Baresi o Maldini per me è giusto fino a un certo punto. Non si ripara a un errore con un altro errore. Se Van Dijk o qualunque altro difensore fa una stagione della madonna, non è che non possa vincere il pallone d'oro perchè qualcuno più forte di lui in passato non l'ha vinto, anche perchè ci sono già Sammer e Cannavaro a sdoganare questo principio. 
Messi fino a qualche anno fa era il giocatore più forte del mondo sia per talento che per livello delle prestazioni. Adesso resta il talento più grande al mondo, ma a livello di prestazioni non c'è più l'abisso con gli altri che c'era una volta (eccetto Ronaldo che era l'unico a tenergli testa). Per questo nell'assegnare il pallone d'oro terrei conto anche di altri fattori oltre al talento naturale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Dici che lontano da Napoli ha fatto ben poco? Ha vinto un mondiale con mezze tacche come compagni a parte qualche eccezione e nel 90 con una caviglia dolorante ha portato la sua nazionale con altrettante mezze tacche in finale. Ricordami cosa ha fatto Messi fuori dal Barcellona?



Le argentine '86 e '90 non erano squadracce su...nel 1986 Maradona fu DIVINO, nessuno lo nega e mai lo negherà..ma un Mondiale anche se leggendario non può fare il paio con una carriera ultradecennale a livelli TOP sempre..
E allora Zidane nel 1998?
E Ronaldo nel 2002?
E Baggio nel 1994?

Comunque Messi ha fatto 1 finale mondiale e 3 finali di coppa america..non avrà vinto, ma ha segnato 70 gol in albiceleste (miglior marcatore all time)

Ma davvero stiamo discutendo MESSI?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per me non è stato un errore il pallone d'oro a Modric. Magari avrebbe potuto vincerlo Griezmann o Mbappe, ma ci stava premiare il croato. Io preferisco questo criterio di valutazione, un po' a metà tra il "vince il più forte" e il "vince chi ha alzato qualche trofeo importante".
> Il discorso su Van Dijk e Baresi o Maldini per me è giusto fino a un certo punto. Non si ripara a un errore con un altro errore. Se Van Dijk o qualunque altro difensore fa una stagione della madonna, non è che non possa vincere il pallone d'oro perchè qualcuno più forte di lui in passato non l'ha vinto, anche perchè ci sono già Sammer e Cannavaro a sdoganare questo principio.
> Messi fino a qualche anno fa era il giocatore più forte del mondo sia per talento che per livello delle prestazioni. Adesso resta il talento più grande al mondo, ma a livello di prestazioni non c'è più l'abisso con gli altri che c'era una volta (eccetto Ronaldo che era l'unico a tenergli testa). *Per questo nell'assegnare il pallone d'oro terrei conto anche di altri fattori oltre al talento naturale*.



Sono state tenuta in considerazione:
51 gol in 50 partite
Capocannoniere CL
vinta 10° Liga in carriera
Semifinalista di CL

Mi pare molto più di VVD che ha vinto la CL e per il resto ha numeri assolutamente nella norma di un grande difensore..come qualcuno ha fatto notare un anno fa Varane ha giocato ai livelli di VVd mettendo in cascina CL e Mondiale..e nessuno se l'é filato


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le argentine '86 e '90 non erano squadracce su...nel 1986 Maradona fu DIVINO, nessuno lo nega e mai lo negherà..ma un Mondiale anche se leggendario non può fare il paio con una carriera ultradecennale a livelli TOP sempre..
> E allora Zidane nel 1998?
> E Ronaldo nel 2002?
> E Baggio nel 1994?
> ...



Non sto discutendo Messi e la sua importanza nel calcio attuale e altrettanto non faccio per Cristiano Ronaldo ma li discuto in quanto plurivincitori di palloni d' oro secondo un criterio meritocratico già esposto che non viene piu' preso in considerazione a discapito dello show business.
Perché la motivazione: diamo il pallone d' oro a Messi in quanto giocatore piu' forte del mondo e' risibile oltreché piuttosto opinabile.
Quanto all' argentina 86 avrei proprio voluto vederlo Messi con Cuciuffo, Borghi e Brown ahahah.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si devono guardare molti aspetti, i numeri non dicono tutto..
> Per esempio non è che la scarpa d'oro automaticamente si debba tramutare in pallone d'oro (che poi la Scarpa d'oro considera solo i gol nei campionati)..ma Messi oltre a fare una carrettata di gol è stato decisivo e ha mostrato un livello di gioco sontuoso..
> Anche il dire che uno vince una coppa e va premiato..dipende..Ronaldo il Fenomeno nel 2002 vinse il mondiale segnando qualcosa come 8 gol (record dai tempi di muller nel '70!) decidendo coi suoi gol semifinale e soprattutto la finale (doppietta spettacolare, specie il 2° gol)..fu una prestazione ENORME che andava premiata per forza..
> 
> ...


Appunto dipende sempre dai casi e dai contesti e a mio modo di vedere, in questo caso non lo darei proprio a messi che per di più ne ha vinti già 5.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ci sono state delle eccezioni in passato e anche peggiori di quelle che hai elencato tu ma il criterio in fondo era sempre valido. Si premia non il giocatore piu' forte al mondo ma quello più determinante per le vittorie di squadra ad un certo livello. Poi, se dobbiamo richiamarci alle eccezioni per giustificare un premio ormai ai limiti del ridicolo, quello si mi sembra una panzana.



Lo ha vinto bjelanov per un europeo fai tu..
Di solito le competizioni internazionali contano, ci sono ovviamente le eccezioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non sto discutendo Messi e la sua importanza nel calcio attuale e altrettanto non faccio per Cristiano Ronaldo ma li discuto in quanto plurivincitori di palloni d' oro secondo un criterio meritocratico già esposto che non viene piu' preso in considerazione a discapito dello show business.
> Perché la motivazione: diamo il pallone d' oro a Messi in quanto giocatore piu' forte del mondo e' risibile oltreché piuttosto opinabile.
> Quanto all' argentina 86 avrei proprio voluto vederlo Messi con Cuciuffo, Borghi e Brown ahahah.



Discorsi che davvero non capisco..potrei dire che avrei voluto vedere Maradona nel calcio iperfisico di oggi giocare da drogato e senza allenamento e col mondo mediatico/social addosso..gestirlo con la sua zucca vuota..

Avrei voluto vedere se avrebbe avuto una carriera più vicina a quella di Messi o di Cassano...


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ci sono state delle eccezioni in passato e anche peggiori di quelle che hai elencato tu ma il criterio in fondo era sempre valido. Si premia non il giocatore piu' forte al mondo ma quello più determinante per le vittorie di squadra ad un certo livello. Poi, se dobbiamo richiamarci alle eccezioni per giustificare un premio ormai ai limiti del ridicolo, quello si mi sembra una panzana.



33 palloni d'oro su 63 sono stati vinti da giocatori che non hanno vinto champions, mondiali o europei in quella determinata annata, 33 su 63 è più della metà, ho un concetto diverso di eccezioni. sto criterio semplicemente non è mai esistito.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Discorsi che davvero non capisco..potrei dire che avrei voluto vedere Maradona nel calcio iperfisico di oggi giocare da drogato e senza allenamento e col mondo mediatico/social addosso..gestirlo con la sua zucca vuota..
> 
> Avrei voluto vedere se avrebbe avuto una carriera più vicina a quella di Messi o di Cassano...



Mah, io resto convinto che Maradona giocasse oggi sarebbe immancabile dai super difensori di oggi e, scusami la precisazione ma Maradona non e' che non si allenasse proprio mai. Non si allenava spesso con i compagni ma a casa si allenava. Ma davvero pensi che Maradona non riuscirebbe ad essere Maradona in questo calcio da femminucce???


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque è davvero incredibile che quel pallone d'oro non voglia uscire dalla Spagna.. che palle pure nell'anno che le spagnole non vincono nulla a livello Europeo..



Chissà che mafia c'è dietro. A prescindere da Messi, che è un mostro.


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo ha vinto bjelanov per un europeo fai tu..
> Di solito le competizioni internazionali contano, ci sono ovviamente le eccezioni



quando mai ha vinto l'europeo bjelanov?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> quando mai ha vinto l'europeo bjelanov?



Scusa mi sono sbagliato lo ha vinto per il mondiale 86 per aver fatto qualche gol 
Ricordavo male e pensavo che nell’86 ci fossero gli europei..comunque intendevo dire per qualche gol in una competizione internazionale


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Discorsi che davvero non capisco..potrei dire che avrei voluto vedere Maradona nel calcio iperfisico di oggi giocare da drogato e senza allenamento e col mondo mediatico/social addosso..gestirlo con la sua zucca vuota..
> 
> Avrei voluto vedere se avrebbe avuto una carriera più vicina a quella di Messi o di Cassano...



Si ma il problema è che non si possono paragonare giocatori di epoche così diverse..


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Novembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> 33 palloni d'oro su 63 sono stati vinti da giocatori che non hanno vinto champions, mondiali o europei in quella determinata annata, 33 su 63 è più della metà, ho un concetto diverso di eccezioni. sto criterio semplicemente non è mai esistito.



A detta di Gianni Brera, Mura, Condo' e della redazione di France Football che l' ha istituito, il pallone d' oro doveva andare al giocatore che nell' anno solare si era distinto per le vittorie della sua squadra. Il sotto testo mi pare evidente. 
Quello che poi avveniva nella pratica era un altra cosa e le eccezioni riguardavano assegnazioni diciamo " stravaganti".
E' ovvio che come tutti i premi si presti a polemiche ma ormai da anni si assiste ad assegnazioni a giocatori che non sono i piu' meritevoli in assoluto dell' annata.


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe un solo dato a demolire tutto quello che hai scritto:
> Ronaldo in carriera ha sfornato* 213 assist *in circa 820 partite
> Messi in carriera ha sfornato *247 assist* in circa 610 partite
> 
> ...



Ma che c'entra con quello che voglio dire!?

Messi gli assist li fa se la gente gioca per lui come vuole lui.

Se fosse come dici tu mi spieghi perché messi nell'Argentina fa pena?

Comunque non si è mai messo alla prova in un aktro team e stz cosa lo penalizza a mio avviso.

Ma basta l'Argentina a farci capire perché.

Io ho idea che se messi fosse venuto anche solo in italia, nel grande milan avrebbe dovuto sudarsi il posto.
In italia lo avrebbero demolito in quegli anni

Il più forte di sempre è Maradona per distacco siderale.

Poi metto Ronaldo il fenomeno.


Dimenticavo..
Maradona tramutava gli scarponi in grandi giocatori
Messi tramutava gli ibra e gente molto forte in onesti gregari.

Mai sarà per me il più forte di sempre uno così.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le argentine '86 e '90 non erano squadracce su...nel 1986 Maradona fu DIVINO, nessuno lo nega e mai lo negherà..ma un Mondiale anche se leggendario non può fare il paio con una carriera ultradecennale a livelli TOP sempre..
> E allora Zidane nel 1998?
> E Ronaldo nel 2002?
> E Baggio nel 1994?
> ...





Sai cosa? molta gente ormai si è abituata a quello che fa Messi.

Questo è il migliore del mondo da 10/15 anni senza mai floppare una stagione, è un alieno. Si parlerà di lui ancora fra 50 anni.


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sai cosa? molta gente ormai si è abituata a quello che fa Messi.
> 
> Questo è il migliore del mondo da 10/15 anni senza mai floppare una stagione, è un alieno. Si parlerà di lui ancora fra 50 anni.



Da bravo si è messo al sicuro al Barcellona.
Non è mai uscito a dimostrare quello che vale altrove... Ma il perchè è ovvio. In Inghilterra lo farebbero a pezzettini in una stagione intera giocata li. Ma soprattutto col cavolo che gli ripropongono la formula del barcellona che vede 10 giocatori che giocano per messi e si muovono per come gioca messi.

Fortissimo, fenomeno, ma ha dimostrato solo al Barcellona quello che può fare.

Se vuole il titolo più forte di sempre deve assolutamente dimostrarlo altrove, ma già con l'argentina dimostra di essere il gemello scemo e vi dirò di più, secondo me l'argentina se giocasse senza di lui farebbe anche meglio.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Da bravo si è messo al sicuro al Barcellona.
> Non è mai uscito a dimostrare quello che vale altrove... Ma il perchè è ovvio. In Inghilterra lo farebbero a pezzettini in una stagione intera giocata li. Ma soprattutto col cavolo che gli ripropongono la formula del barcellona che vede 10 giocatori che giocano per messi e si muovono per come gioca messi.
> 
> Fortissimo, fenomeno, ma ha dimostrato solo al Barcellona quello che può fare.
> ...



Ma si capisco quanto intendi dire, ma questo fa cose che nessun altro fa, da 15 anni, mica è perchè gioca nel Barcellona.

Questo fa quel ca...zo che vuole da un decennio anche in CL, contro chiunque e ovunque, è un fenomeno basta. Il migliore di sempre.


Anche Baresi ha giocato solo nel Milan, anche Maldini ha giocato solo nel Milan, ma nessuno si azzarda a dire che non sono stati i migliori difensori della storia.


----------



## BB7 (26 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra con quello che voglio dire!?
> 
> Messi gli assist li fa se la gente gioca per lui come vuole lui.
> 
> ...




Le cose sono due: O tu non hai mai visto con che intensità e velocità si giocava negli anni di Maradona (10% di quella attuale) oppure la memoria ti fa fare il classico processo dove ti ricordi solo le cose positive e le estremizzi (della serie un tempo si stava meglio). 

Non trovo altre spiegazioni.


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si capisco quanto intendi dire, ma questo fa cose che nessun altro fa, da 15 anni, mica è perchè gioca nel Barcellona.
> 
> Questo fa quel ca...zo che vuole da un decennio anche in CL, contro chiunque e ovunque, è un fenomeno basta. Il migliore di sempre.
> 
> ...



Per i difensori la cosa la vedo differente che per gli attaccanti se permetti. Ma ci può stare il discorso e mi pare che Maldini non abbia vinto palloni d'oro così come Baresi al contrario di Cannavaro.

Ripeto, Messi con l'argentina non fa mai nessuna delle sue magie. Il Barcellona lo agevola troppo.

Per me è inferiore a moltissimi della storia.. Della sua tecnica me ne sbatto. Ronaldino era anche meglio tecnicamente, idem Luiz Nazario De Lima.

Io guardo come giocano per la squadra e come si ADATTANO alla squadra.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Per i difensori la cosa la vedo differente che per gli attaccanti se permetti. Ma ci può stare il discorso e mi pare che Maldini non abbia vinto palloni d'oro così come Baresi al contrario di Cannavaro.
> 
> Ripeto, Messi con l'argentina non fa mai nessuna delle sue magie. Il Barcellona lo agevola troppo.
> 
> ...



Segna su punizione, su rigore, dribblando, da fuori area, fa assist a profusione, ha costanza incredibile, che deve fare uno per farti innamorare?


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Le cose sono due: O tu non hai mai visto con che intensità e velocità si giocava negli anni di Maradona (10% di quella attuale) oppure la memoria ti fa fare il classico processo dove ti ricordi solo le cose positive e le estremizzi (della serie un tempo si stava meglio).
> 
> Non trovo altre spiegazioni.



Ripeto, io valuto quello che davano alla squadra e come giocavano per i compagni.

ogni epoca fa storia a se. Messi non ha mai reso un giocatore mediocre un campione, anzi spesso ha fatto rendere dei campioni come mediocri. Questa è una cosa davvero pessima.

Il Barcellona cambiava quasi ogni anno gli esterni e i centravanti perchè non rendevano per come credevano, ma poi appena ceduti tornavano ai loro standard.


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Segna su punizione, su rigore, dribblando, da fuori area, fa assist a profusione, ha costanza incredibile, che deve fare uno per farti innamorare?



Si come nell'argentina! Nei sogni però.

Si lo fa anche li, ma meno di molti altri nelle loro nazionali... chissà perchè.

Ammettere che sembra un altro no eh?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si come nell'argentina! Nei sogni però.
> 
> Si lo fa anche li, ma meno di molti altri nelle loro nazionali... chissà perchè.
> 
> Ammettere che sembra un altro no eh?



Onestamente non guardo le partite dell' Argentina. 

Detto questo, sopra qualcuno ha scritto che è recordman di gol segnati in Nazionale, quindi anche qui ha fatto il suo.

Senza contare che attacco a parte, la Nazionale Argentina fa davvero pena da 10 anni a livello di nomi.

Tu mi dirai, che doveva vincere anche da solo..ma non funziona proprio cosi purtroppo. Ci sono tanti fattori da valutare.

Anche Kakà ha vinto una CL da solo con la nostra amata maglia, ma i compagni comunque c'erano ed erano grandi giocatori.

Maradona nel calcio di oggi durerebbe 10 minuti vista la sua indole, Messi nel calcio di allora farebbe 14 gol a partita ( che poi qui sto esagerando, sarebbe sicuramente diverso anche lui)


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Onestamente non guardo le partite dell' Argentina.
> 
> Detto questo, sopra qualcuno ha scritto che è recordman di gol segnati in Nazionale, quindi anche qui ha fatto il suo.
> 
> ...



Il fatto è questo. Maradona ha trasformato il Napoli.
I grandi campioni fanno valorizzare chi gioca con loro. 

Messi questo non lo fa, anzi. Spesso per giocare con lui peggiorano.

Il fatto di essere recordman dell'argentina ma per contrasto gente come Agero Higuain e compagni bella non segnano, dimostra che le cose non vanno bene.

Questo non sono a mio avviso i campioni assoluti. I campioni assoluti sono quelli che danno un valore aggiunto alla squadra ma anche ai compagni.

Come faceva Maradona, ma pure Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Kaka, Van Basten, Gullit e molti altri.

Oh, capisco che per voi sarà il migliroe di sempre, per me è al di sotto di molti perchè le sole doti tecniche non mi fanno ne caldo ne freddo.

Ripeto, per me nel milan 2002/2005 non so dove lo avrei messo a giocare. Non lo avrei messo proprio.

Al contrario, Ronaldo (De Lima) lo avrei messo eccome!


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

Post creato per errore.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Il fatto è questo. Maradona ha trasformato il Napoli.
> I grandi campioni fanno valorizzare chi gioca con loro.
> 
> Messi questo non lo fa, anzi. Spesso per giocare con lui peggiorano.
> ...



Quando c'erano Xavi e Iniesta, non mi pare li depotenziasse, anzi.

Ma stando a tempi più recenti, non mi pare Suarez abbia avuto problemi o sia stato fagocitato da Messi, ha fatto parecchi gol.

La verità è che è più difficile trovare compagni all' altezza di certi giocatori, piuttosto che dare la colpa ad un giocatore dicendo che non fa crescere gli altri.

Per concludere: ho scritto quanto sopra, ma la realtà è che non mi piace troppo paragonare giocatori di epoche diverse, perchè vale tutto, non si hanno dati oggettivi o controprove.

Diciamo che ogni decennio appartiene ad un grande giocatore, quello di questo decennio è Messi, quello prima a Ronaldo, quello prima ancora a Maradona.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono state tenuta in considerazione:
> 51 gol in 50 partite
> Capocannoniere CL
> vinta 10° Liga in carriera
> ...



Però nelle grandi occasioni, tolta l'andata della semifinale, vanificata poi dalla figuraccia collettiva del ritorno, non si è visto un Messi da pallone d'oro. Ricordo anche la pessima coppa America, con espulsione nella gara che ha sancito l'eliminazione dell'Argentina.
Poi va bene, le regole sono queste. A me piaceva più com'era una volta. Penso sia giusto premiare un giocatore del Liverpool, così come sarebbe stato giusto nel 2013 premiare uno del Bayern o prima ancora uno della Spagna pigliatutto.
Anche perchè così si penalizza la competizione. Finchè Messi e Cr7 saranno in attività, cosa dovrà fare un giocatore per vincere il pallone d'oro, se pure nelle loro stagioni meno esaltanti, vengono premiati?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Anche perchè così si penalizza la competizione. Finchè Messi e Cr7 saranno in attività, cosa dovrà fare un giocatore per vincere il pallone d'oro, se pure nelle loro stagioni meno esaltanti, vengono premiati?



Fare meglio di Messi / Ronaldo.

Credimi, nel prossimo ventennio sarà dura trovare altri giocatori che avranno i loro numeri per 10/15 stagioni consecutive, e ci renderemo conto di quanto siano stati forti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il più scandaloso è quello dato a modric secondo me



quello era senza padrone. io lo avrei dato a griezmann


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da El Mundo Deportivo, Leo Messi è il vincitore del pallone d'oro 2019. Sesto successo complessivo per l'argentino.



immagino le rosicate in quel di torino....

ma è una fonte attendibile almeno ?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quello era senza padrone. io lo avrei dato a griezmann



Per me o griezmann o Ronaldo 
Modric pallone d’oro è una magheggiata del buon florentino
Non me lo spiego altrimenti il pallone d’oro a modric


----------



## Swaitak (26 Novembre 2019)

da come parla nell'altro topic io lo darei a Suso quest'anno


----------



## hiei87 (26 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fare meglio di Messi / Ronaldo.
> 
> Credimi, nel prossimo ventennio sarà dura trovare altri giocatori che avranno i loro numeri per 10/15 stagioni consecutive, e ci renderemo conto di quanto siano stati forti.



Sicuramente fare meglio di loro sarà quasi impossibile e sicuramente sono da considerare tra i più forti, se non i più forti di sempre, però ci sono stati giocatori che, magari solo per una stagione o una competizione, hanno fatto meglio, o quantomeno sono stati più decisivi nei momenti clou. Poi tutto dipende dai criteri di assegnazione. A me, come ho detto, quelli attuali non fanno impazzire. L'ideale per me sarebbe una via di mezzo tra gli attuali e i vecchi, in cui si tenga conto sia del valore assoluto del giocatore, che del peso che ha avuto nei successi di squadra nelle principali competizioni internazionali.


----------



## diavolo (27 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 50 gol in stagione, vinto l'ennesima Liga (credo sia a 10), capocannoniera di CL, semifinale di CL...niente proprio..ha fatto senza dubbio di più Van Dijk..certo...
> 
> Dai ragazzi siamo seri..Messi l'anno scorso è stato sontuoso, ha giocato una delle migliori stagioni della sua carriera anche come leadership..
> Non è che poi gli si può dire "eh ma non hai vinto la champions" quando il Barca in semifinale lo ha portato da solo (e al camp nou aveva steso il liverpool con una doppietta)



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mah, io resto convinto che Maradona giocasse oggi sarebbe immancabile dai super difensori di oggi e, scusami la precisazione ma Maradona non e' che non si allenasse proprio mai. Non si allenava spesso con i compagni ma a casa si allenava. Ma davvero pensi che Maradona non riuscirebbe ad essere Maradona in questo calcio da femminucce???



Con la sua testa avrei dei seri dubbi..troppa mediaticità oggi, troppi soldi..oggi teste matte come Maradona (e in passato erano tanti) non fanno mai nulla di buono..
Ma chissà...magari nella società di oggi non sarebbe stato così matto e avrebbe fatto il fenomeno lo stesso


----------



## sipno (27 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quando c'erano Xavi e Iniesta, non mi pare li depotenziasse, anzi.
> 
> Ma stando a tempi più recenti, non mi pare Suarez abbia avuto problemi o sia stato fagocitato da Messi, ha fatto parecchi gol.
> 
> ...



Parlo dell'attacco ovviamente.

Questo decennio appartiene sicuramente a Messi e Ronaldo... non solo a Messi.

E per me Ronaldo è stato superiore. Sicuramente ha mostrato più di Messi essendo stato capace di replicarsi ovunque.

Ma soprattutto, Ronaldo ha fatto la differenza cambiando non solo squadre ma Moduli. 442, 4231, 433 non faceva differenza.
Fare l'ala, il centravanti o la seconda punta.

Messi stava facendo mandar via Enrique perchè non lo faceva giocare come e dove voleva.

Ma non scherziamo!


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Però nelle grandi occasioni, tolta l'andata della semifinale, vanificata poi dalla figuraccia collettiva del ritorno, non si è visto un Messi da pallone d'oro. Ricordo anche la pessima coppa America, con espulsione nella gara che ha sancito l'eliminazione dell'Argentina.
> Poi va bene, le regole sono queste. A me piaceva più com'era una volta. Penso sia giusto premiare un giocatore del Liverpool, così come sarebbe stato giusto nel 2013 premiare uno del Bayern o prima ancora uno della Spagna pigliatutto.
> Anche perchè così si penalizza la competizione. Finchè Messi e Cr7 saranno in attività, cosa dovrà fare un giocatore per vincere il pallone d'oro, se pure nelle loro stagioni meno esaltanti, vengono premiati?



Purtroppo nelle meno esaltanti sono comunque i top..è come nel tennis federer nadal e Djoko..saranno vecchi ma finché gli slam li vincono loro vogliamo raccontarci che c'è gente migliore?

Comunque parliamo di un paio di stagioni forse..CR7 oggi sta in evidente declino (magari ha problemi..ma oggi vedo questo)..Magari tra 2 anni anche Messi torna sulla terra

Ma sia chiaro che non dobbiamo pensarli come modelli o standard da eguagliare...i prossimi "fenomeni" non li avvicineranno nemmeno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 50 gol in stagione, vinto l'ennesima Liga (credo sia a 10), capocannoniera di CL, semifinale di CL...niente proprio..ha fatto senza dubbio di più Van Dijk..certo...
> 
> Dai ragazzi siamo seri..Messi l'anno scorso è stato sontuoso, ha giocato una delle migliori stagioni della sua carriera anche come leadership..
> Non è che poi gli si può dire "eh ma non hai vinto la champions" quando il Barca in semifinale lo ha portato da solo (e al camp nou aveva steso il liverpool con una doppietta)



Poi dovrebbero finirla nel darlo alla squadra che vince la CL 
si deve premiare il giocatore + forte dell anno oppure il giocatore che porta alla vittoria della CL?
Messi senza dubbio.. è ancora il migliore 
xo questo mi sa che sarà ultimo x il duo...
i prossimi saranno Mbappe Salah Lewandosky ecc.. ecc..


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra con quello che voglio dire!?
> 
> Messi gli assist li fa se la gente gioca per lui come vuole lui.
> 
> ...



Io credo che ci si dimentica sempre una cosa:di Maradona vedevamo solo gli highlights su 90° minuto..di Messi vediamo ogni dettaglio da 12 anni..
Tra l'altro pensiamo anche a questo dato, in tutta la sua carriera Maradona ha giocato 32 partite nelle coppe europee..una miseria


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nella stagione individuale di un giocatore contano anche le vittorie. Inoltre fai sempre lo stesso ragionamento che siccome uno ha segnato una caterva di gol non si può non premiarlo. Per i gol esiste la scarpa d’oro, il pallone d’oro dovrebbe essere un premio che consideri una serie di fattori nell’insieme (motivo per il quale quelli del 2010 e del 2012 non potevano non andare rispettivamente a Sneijder e ad Iniesta).



no all inizio si premiava il migliore al mondo 
ora invece è un contentino individuale x chi vince la cl
quasi una pagliacciata se ci pensate bene


----------



## sipno (27 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo che ci si dimentica sempre una cosa:di Maradona vedevamo solo gli highlights su 90° minuto..di Messi vediamo ogni dettaglio da 12 anni..
> Tra l'altro pensiamo anche a questo dato, in tutta la sua carriera Maradona ha giocato 32 partite nelle coppe europee..una miseria



Vero, ma Maradona ha portato il Napoli agli scudetti. Una volta la champions la giocavi solo se arrivavi primo.
Le avversarie non erano 4 ma più del doppio.

Oggi squadre come il barcellona, senza messi tranquillamente possono vincere la champions quindi, puoi capire con che facilità può giocare Messi rispetto a Maradona, che ho visto dal vivo, così come Van Basten Ronaldo che mi emozionavano molto di più rispetto a Messi, ma è soggettivo e posso capirlo.

Penso che se mettevi Messi in quel Napoli, avrebbe reso da schifo, molto peggio che con l'argentina perchè a differenza del Pibe lui non valorizza i compagni, anzi.

Mentre per Ronaldo, beh non fosse stato per un corpo umano fragile, penso che la sua storia sarebbe stata a dir poco più che Leggenda.

Ma un dio nel corpo di un essere umano fa presto a distruggere quel corpo che non è adatto a lui.


----------



## sipno (27 Novembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Poi dovrebbero finirla nel darlo alla squadra che vince la CL
> si deve premiare il giocatore + forte dell anno oppure il giocatore che porta alla vittoria della CL?
> Messi senza dubbio.. è ancora il migliore
> xo questo mi sa che sarà ultimo x il duo...
> i prossimi saranno Mbappe Salah Lewandosky ecc.. ecc..



Lewandosky ?

Dai non scherziamo per cortesia. 

Sarà anche il miglior centravanti ma, non da pallone d'oro, su.

Salah lo meritava quest'anno, Non messi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Per i difensori la cosa la vedo differente che per gli attaccanti se permetti. Ma ci può stare il discorso e mi pare che Maldini non abbia vinto palloni d'oro così come Baresi al contrario di Cannavaro.
> 
> Ripeto, Messi con l'argentina non fa mai nessuna delle sue magie. Il Barcellona lo agevola troppo.
> 
> ...



ma secondo questi ragionamenti dovesti massacrare Higuain x le vittorie mancate dell Argentina
Messi e Argentina alla fine tra Mondiale e Coppa America sono arrivati in finale non poche volte..
se poi certi suoi compagni sbagliano i goal e rigori e ingeneroso dare tutta la colpa a Messi xkè è il migliore 
infatti mi sa che voleva lasciare la Nazionale proprio xkè questo credo popolare ingiusto 

insomma è sempre colpa di Messi  alla fine LOL

poi vorrei aggiungere che difesa e centrocampo in questi anni di Nazionale Argentina fanno un bel po pena..
roba che il migliore era Mascherano e l hanno messo in difesa dopo un po...
Biglia titolare fisso x dire... in difesa poi..
e non capisco il xkè abbiano rovinato la carriera di Romero 
non era quando giocava


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Il fatto è questo. Maradona ha trasformato il Napoli.
> I grandi campioni fanno valorizzare chi gioca con loro.


Sinceramente ma il Barca prima di Dinho e Messi dov'era scomparso? 
io mi ricordo le annate di Champions ma il Barca non era il top.. ma assolutamente 
anzi nelle fasi finali mi pare che devo andare ai tempi di Van Basten 

quindi direi che anche questi giocatori hanno dato una mano ad alzare il livello...
come lui la varia cantera che contavano e contano ancora oggi certi giocatori 
nomino Iniesta e Xavi tanto x essere chiari..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me o griezmann o Ronaldo
> Modric pallone d’oro è una magheggiata del buon florentino
> Non me lo spiego altrimenti il pallone d’oro a modric



Miglior Centrocampista del Mondo? x svariati anni
comunque anch io nn penso sia x l annata 
mi sa + x la sua carriera al top del suo ruolo.. 
poi pensi a Xavi e Pirlo e mi dico che vanno a periodi...
se non hanno il top assoluto vanno cercare altre considerazioni


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Miglior Centrocampista del Mondo? x svariati anni
> comunque anch io nn penso sia x l annata
> mi sa + x la sua carriera al top del suo ruolo..
> poi pensi a Xavi e Pirlo e mi dico che vanno a periodi...
> se non hanno il top assoluto vanno cercare altre considerazioni



Forse nel caso di Modric hanno voluto dare un riconoscimento anche a quanto fatto in nazionale.
La croazia in finale di coppa del mondo è stata una vera impresa calcistica.
Sbaglio o quel pallone d'oro fu assegnato dopo il mondiale?
In genere comunque guardano sempre lo spessore del giocatore ma con un occhio di riguardo anche ai risultati sportivi ottenuti.
Io comunque darei sempre maggiore risalto alle competizioni continentali o internazionali perchè i risultati e le prestazioni nelle leghe lasciano il tempo che trovano e sono anche difficili da fare certi paragoni.
Quest'anno avrei premiato un giocatore del liverpool.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2019)

Finisco nel dire che finora il Barca si limita a promuovere gli allenatori della primavera 
quindi non mi pare questa gran cosa mandare via certi allenatori.. 
visto che la differenza non è sicuramente il Mister ma la rosa e il Big 
e sul discorso rovinare gli attaccanti oltre a Ibra che è un accentratore del gioco 
insomma lo sapete.. palla a Ibra e ci pensa lui! e con Messi è difficile spuntarla
chi altro ha così diciamo rovinato annata Messi? i Big che ricordo sono Henry 
giocava e segnava.. Eto'o va bhe lo sapete 
Suarez e Neymar idem... chi mi dimentico ? chi sono gli altri top attaccanti rovinati da Messi?

poi se non si rovina la carriera ma la testa sembra ottima 
l unico che può raggiungere i loro numeri e palloni è Mbappe
questo xkè ha dalla sua età x farlo.. e il talento cristallino oltre la fisicità e i goal in canna


----------



## sipno (27 Novembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma secondo questi ragionamenti dovesti massacrare Higuain x le vittorie mancate dell Argentina
> Messi e Argentina alla fine tra Mondiale e Coppa America sono arrivati in finale non poche volte..
> se poi certi suoi compagni sbagliano i goal e rigori e ingeneroso dare tutta la colpa a Messi xkè è il migliore
> infatti mi sa che voleva lasciare la Nazionale proprio xkè questo credo popolare ingiusto
> ...



No io non incolpo messi.
Dico solo che sembrava il gemello stupido.
Pure in Argentina si lamentavano delle sue prestazioni lontane da quelle del barcellona.
È vero i gol li ha fatti ma contro squadre sudamericane scadenti. Contro quelle top o europee ha sempre o quasi sempre fatto schifo.
Ma l'hai vista la finale di coppa del mondo?
Ha giocato di melma tutto quel mondiale.


----------



## Manue (27 Novembre 2019)

Il Pallone d'oro lo si da al più forte o a chi vince di più?

Teoricamente la più forte, ed è stato Messi per il 2019, non c'è dubbio, 
polemica sterile che dovrebbe vincerlo uno del Liverpool.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il Pallone d'oro lo si da al più forte o a chi vince di più?
> 
> Teoricamente la più forte, ed è stato Messi per il 2019, non c'è dubbio,
> polemica sterile che dovrebbe vincerlo uno del Liverpool.



E' sempre difficile fare valutazioni sui singoli che contemplino anche i risultati di squadra.
In linea generale sono d'accordo con te anche perchè messi è il più forte di tutti da ormai 10 anni però pensa che messi da capitano del barca e da giocatore più forte è stato sbattuto fuori dalla champions dal liverpool di salah e van dijk dopo averne presi 4.
In questo caso il campo ha decretato che il più forte non era messi.
Lo stesso liverpool dopo vinse anche la finale e la coppa più importante della stagione.
Nei numeri e nelle prestazioni messi è stato il più forte ma sul campo è stato battuto.


----------



## Manue (27 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' sempre difficile fare valutazioni sui singoli che contemplino anche i risultati di squadra.
> In linea generale sono d'accordo con te anche perchè messi è il più forte di tutti da ormai 10 anni però pensa che messi da capitano del barca e da giocatore più forte è stato sbattuto fuori dalla champions dal liverpool di salah e van dijk dopo averne presi 4.
> In questo caso il campo ha decretato che il più forte non era messi.
> Lo stesso liverpool dopo vinse anche la finale e la coppa più importante della stagione.
> Nei numeri e nelle prestazioni messi è stato il più forte ma sul campo è stato battuto.



Vero, 
però poi se vai nei singoli, del Liverpool, chi è più forte di Messi? 
Ed a quel punto, ti chiedi, ma se non lo è nessuno, perché dargli il pallone d'oro?

Sono cmq valutazioni non semplici


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Vero,
> però poi se vai nei singoli, del Liverpool, chi è più forte di Messi?
> Ed a quel punto, ti chiedi, ma se non lo è nessuno, perché dargli il pallone d'oro?
> 
> Sono cmq valutazioni non semplici



E ma certo, se ne facciamo un confronto tra singoli tanto vale chiudere tutto e dare il pallone d'oro a Messi finchè calca un campo di calcio.
Lo scorso anno poi ha disputato l'ennesima stagione clamorosa nei numeri e nelle prestazioni.
Trovo però anche perspicaci le critiche circa il valore assoluto di messi e di come il sistema barca sia l'ambiente perfetto per il suo talento infatti con l'argentina raramente mantiene quel livello, direi quasi mai, come mai lo abbiamo visto in altre realtà che non sia quella della liga e di quel tipo di gioco fatto di palleggio fitto che esalta il suo talento smisurato palla a terra.
Ronaldo da questo punto di vista si è maggiormente evoluto e sempre messo in discussione nel corso della carriera.
Ma a messi cosa vuoi dire? Gioca a livelli non umani e i numeri sono spaziali.
E' il calcio.
Gli darei la corona , altro che il pallone d'oro.
Con le dovute proporzioni direi che è come il cruijff dell'olanda che ha rivoluzionato il calcio.
Anche il profeta cambiò il calcio con il suo club e vinse di tutto e di più , in nazionale purtroppo si fermò per ben due volte a un centimetro dalla gloria.
C'è però da dire che mentre quell'olanda è nell'immaginario collettivo una delle nazionali più belle di tutte dell'argentina di messi se ne ricorderà nessuno.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Miglior Centrocampista del Mondo? x svariati anni
> comunque anch io nn penso sia x l annata
> mi sa + x la sua carriera al top del suo ruolo..
> poi pensi a Xavi e Pirlo e mi dico che vanno a periodi...
> se non hanno il top assoluto vanno cercare altre considerazioni


Che modric sia stato fortissimo non c’è dubbio ma l’anno scorso non lo meritava proprio e come dici tu se consideri che Xavi, Pirlo, iniesta, gerrard, lampard (tutta gente nettamente superiore a modric) non l’hanno mai vinto pur meritandolo...
Mai sopportato i palloni d’oro per la carriera


----------



## Manue (27 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E ma certo, se ne facciamo un confronto tra singoli tanto vale chiudere tutto e dare il pallone d'oro a Messi finchè calca un campo di calcio.
> Lo scorso anno poi ha disputato l'ennesima stagione clamorosa nei numeri e nelle prestazioni.
> Trovo però anche perspicaci le critiche circa il valore assoluto di messi e di come il sistema barca sia l'ambiente perfetto per il suo talento infatti con l'argentina raramente mantiene quel livello, direi quasi mai, come mai lo abbiamo visto in altre realtà che non sia quella della liga e di quel tipo di gioco fatto di palleggio fitto che esalta il suo talento smisurato palla a terra.
> Ronaldo da questo punto di vista si è maggiormente evoluto e sempre messo in discussione nel corso della carriera.
> ...



Sul discorso "Messi fuori dal Barca", che poi è un pò il mantra degli juventini per tuonare a gran voce che il più forte ce l'hanno loro, 
non sarei preoccupato.
Se Messi fosse in Italia, farebbe altrettanti gol e ne farebbe fare tanti.

Questo ragazzo è imprendibile anche per chi vuole fargli fallo, 
se ha voglia e quando ha voglia, decide il match in un'azione sola.

È vero che in Nazionale non ha fatto niente, 
ma in champions fa caterve di gol, ossia fuori dalla Liga.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sul discorso "Messi fuori dal Barca", che poi è un pò il mantra degli juventini per tuonare a gran voce che il più forte ce l'hanno loro,
> non sarei preoccupato.
> Se Messi fosse in Italia, farebbe altrettanti gol e ne farebbe fare tanti.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo coi 'se' e coi 'ma' s va da nessuna parte e le prestazioni con la nazionale sono li a dimostrarlo.
Messi è una bottiglia di vino di ottima annata che non può stare su tutte le tavole.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' sempre difficile fare valutazioni sui singoli che contemplino anche i risultati di squadra.
> In linea generale sono d'accordo con te anche perchè messi è il più forte di tutti da ormai 10 anni però pensa che messi da capitano del barca e da giocatore più forte è stato sbattuto fuori dalla champions dal liverpool di salah e van dijk dopo averne presi 4.
> In questo caso il campo ha decretato che il più forte non era messi.
> Lo stesso liverpool dopo vinse anche la finale e la coppa più importante della stagione.
> Nei numeri e nelle prestazioni messi è stato il più forte ma sul campo è stato battuto.



Si ma chi stabilisce che la CL è il trofeo supremo?
Il Liverpool in Premier è stato battuto dal City per lo stesso motivo..

Ma io dico, domani Maldini va a chiudere un giocatore: Messi o Van Dijk/Salah...chi vorreste?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma chi stabilisce che la CL è il trofeo supremo?
> Il Liverpool in Premier è stato battuto dal City per lo stesso motivo..
> 
> Ma io dico, domani Maldini va a chiudere un giocatore: Messi o Van Dijk/Salah...chi vorreste?



La cl resta l'unica competizione che consente ai migliori clubs e ai rispettivi giocatori di misurarsi e confrontarsi.
Solitamente si da peso sempre a questa competizione, tranne negli anni di mondiali o europei nei quali si da un'occhiata anche altrove.
Io vorrei messi,ovvio, ma il pallone d'oro è un premio alla stagione e lo scorso anno salah e van dijk le hanno suonate di brutto a messi.
Questo non vuol dire che siano più forti in senso assoluto ma la scorsa stagione sono stati più forti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La cl resta l'unica competizione che consente ai migliori clubs e ai rispettivi giocatori di misurarsi e confrontarsi.
> Solitamente si da peso sempre a questa competizione, tranne negli anni di mondiali o europei nei quali si da un'occhiata anche altrove.
> Io vorrei messi,ovvio, ma il pallone d'oro è un premio alla stagione e lo scorso anno salah e van dijk le hanno suonate di brutto a messi.
> Questo non vuol dire che siano più forti in senso assoluto ma la scorsa stagione sono stati più forti.



Secondo me non le hanno suonate a Messi..semplicemente il Liverpool ha messo sotto il Barca perché è attualmente più forte (nel doppio confronto Mané migliore in campo del liverpool) ma Messi il suo l'aveva fatto permettendo al Barca di vincere 3-0 all'andata..
Ma scusate, nel 2005 come mai andava bene che lo vincesse Dinho anche se la CL l'aveva vinta il Liverpool?
Avrebbero dovuto darlo a Gerrard?


----------



## iceman. (27 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non le hanno suonate a Messi..semplicemente il Liverpool ha messo sotto il Barca perché è attualmente più forte (nel doppio confronto Mané migliore in campo del liverpool) ma Messi il suo l'aveva fatto permettendo al Barca di vincere 3-0 all'andata..
> Ma scusate, nel 2005 come mai andava bene che lo vincesse Dinho anche se la CL l'aveva vinta il Liverpool?
> Avrebbero dovuto darlo a Gerrard?



Pure Sheva lo ha vinto a dicembre 2004, e nel 2003-2004 abbiamo vinto solo il campionato 
Comunque se posso dire la mia, a parte il pallone d'oro del 2006 che doveva vincere Buffon e quello del 2010 che doveva vincere uno tra Sneijder e Iniesta, credo che le altre assegnazioni siano più che giuste, Messi e Ronaldo, Ronaldo e Messi, sono i più forti al mondo, è giusto che lo vinca uno dei due, tra l'argentino e il portoghese però, Messi l'anno scorso ha fatto qualcosina in più di Ronaldo.


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La cl resta l'unica competizione che consente ai migliori clubs e ai rispettivi giocatori di misurarsi e confrontarsi.
> Solitamente si da peso sempre a questa competizione, tranne negli anni di mondiali o europei nei quali si da un'occhiata anche altrove.
> Io vorrei messi,ovvio, ma il pallone d'oro è un premio alla stagione e lo scorso anno salah e van dijk le hanno suonate di brutto a messi.
> Questo non vuol dire che siano più forti in senso assoluto ma la scorsa stagione sono stati più forti.



salah manco c'era al ritorno, all'andata sbaglia un gol a porta vuota da due metri, ma che gli ha suonato. Messi di tutti i candidati principali è stato nettamente il miglior giocatore in quella semifinale, che poi siano usciti è un altro discorso.


----------



## sipno (27 Novembre 2019)

Vi faccio una domanda.

Secondo voi se Messi avesse giocato nel Liverpool lo scorso anno, avrebbero vinto ugualmente la champions?

Solo una curiosità.

Per me no.
Il Liverpool non è solo frutto di individualità ma frutto di un collettivo particolare, dove uno come messi avrebbe rotto la magia.

Al Barcellona risulterà sempre il migliore al mondo, perché lo coccolano e fanno tutto in relazione a lui.

Ma altrove fallirebbe miseramente come avviene con la nazionale.

Se a messi non dai tutto, lui non fa il messi.

Infatti per questo il barcellona senza di lui vivrà anni bui.

Il barcellona è costruito per messi come mai nessuna squadra prima è stata costruita per un solo giocatore


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> salah manco c'era al ritorno, all'andata sbaglia un gol a porta vuota da due metri, ma che gli ha suonato. Messi di tutti i candidati principali è stato nettamente il miglior giocatore in quella semifinale, che poi siano usciti è un altro discorso.



Nella semifinale di ritorno messi è sparito tipo pulcino..bisogna dirlo però eh


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vi faccio una domanda.
> 
> Secondo voi se Messi avesse giocato nel Liverpool lo scorso anno, avrebbero vinto ugualmente la champions?
> 
> ...



Il Barca con Messi ha messo in bacheca 4 CL e almeno 20 trofei in poco più di 10 anni..quando VVD o Salah avranno lo stesso apporto qualche folle li baratterebbe per l'argentino..

Ma poi ancora sta storia del fallimento con l'argentina...4 finali ha giocato, di cui una mondiale..in una nazionale di individualisti senza capo ne coda da 15 anni (pare il brasile 2006..tanti nomi davanti..il resto osceno)


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nella semifinale di ritorno messi è sparito tipo pulcino..bisogna dirlo però eh



tralasciando che quello che aveva fatto all'andata doveva bastare e avanzare per andare in finale bisognerebbe pure dire che ha messo 3 volte davanti ad Allison Jordi Alba, Coutinho e Suarez che han tirato in bocca al portiere. Il rigore in movimento di dembele all'andata al 95° dopo che messi si fa una sgroppata di 40 metri palla al piede quello pure l'hanno cancellato tutti dalla memoria. questo in 180 minuti contro la squadra campione d'europa ha segnato 2 gol di cui uno leggendario e messo almeno 4-5 volte i compagni nelle condizioni di battere a rete e qualcuno mi vuol far credere che Manè, VVD e Salah siano stati più decisivi di lui in quella semifinale, alzo le mani 

poi finchè ve le dico io ste cose è un conto ma credo ci siano vari siti specializzati dove Messi ha ranking di performance nettamente migliori di qualsiasi altro giocatore del Liverpool nella passata champions, compresa quella semifinale.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> salah manco c'era al ritorno, all'andata sbaglia un gol a porta vuota da due metri, ma che gli ha suonato. Messi di tutti i candidati principali è stato nettamente il miglior giocatore in quella semifinale, che poi siano usciti è un altro discorso.



Beh insomma , dovremmo pur trovare un modo di ragionare equo : se messi fa il messi vince i trofei e il pallone d'oro giustamente è suo, se messi non porta la sua squadra alla vittoria vince ugualmente il trofeo perchè comunque è il più forte di tutti.
Che è il più forte di tutti è risaputo, assegniamogli allora il pallone d'oro ad honorem e stop.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non le hanno suonate a Messi..semplicemente il Liverpool ha messo sotto il Barca perché è attualmente più forte (nel doppio confronto Mané migliore in campo del liverpool) ma Messi il suo l'aveva fatto permettendo al Barca di vincere 3-0 all'andata..
> Ma scusate, nel 2005 come mai andava bene che lo vincesse Dinho anche se la CL l'aveva vinta il Liverpool?
> Avrebbero dovuto darlo a Gerrard?



Ragazzi van dijk ha giocato una stagione illegale.
E' stato il messi dei difensori disintegrando tutte le statistiche in termini di duelli vinti.
Non so per quanti mesi nessuno lo ha mai superato in dribbling.
Vogliamo dar risalto a ciò che il campo ha detto ??
Io il trofeo come miglior giocatore dell'anno lo darei a lui.


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> .



credo sia un concetto molto semplice, per me nessuno del Liverpool ha fatto una stagione individualmente paragonabile a quella di Messi, nè per puro puro calcio espresso sul campo nè per peso specifico all'interno della squadra, il fatto che ogni volta citiate non uno, non due ma tre o addirittura 4 giocatori di quella squadra dovrebbe già solo rendere l'idea del perchè hanno vinto la coppa e quei tre col Barca nei 180 minuti non sono nemmeno stati i più determinanti dato che il 4-0 è firmato Origi e Wijnaldum (io direi più Klopp ma il discorso non cambia), non VVD, non Salah che era con la capa spaccata a fare il tifo in panchina, non Manè. 

Banale esempio, Muller che alza la coppa del mondo a Rio non rende il suo mondiale migliore di quello di Robben che non va nemmeno in finale dopo aver fatto le onde tutto il torneo.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> tralasciando che quello che aveva fatto all'andata doveva bastare e avanzare per andare in finale bisognerebbe pure dire che ha messo 3 volte davanti ad Allison Jordi Alba, Coutinho e Suarez che han tirato in bocca al portiere. Il rigore in movimento di dembele all'andata al 95° dopo che messi si fa una sgroppata di 40 metri palla al piede quello pure l'hanno cancellato tutti dalla memoria. questo in 180 minuti contro la squadra campione d'europa ha segnato 2 gol di cui uno leggendario e messo almeno 4-5 volte i compagni nelle condizioni di battere a rete e qualcuno mi vuol far credere che Manè, VVD e Salah siano stati più decisivi di lui in quella semifinale, alzo le mani
> 
> poi finchè ve le dico io ste cose è un conto ma credo ci siano vari siti specializzati dove Messi ha ranking di performance nettamente migliori di qualsiasi altro giocatore del Liverpool nella passata champions, compresa quella semifinale.



Ok ma per quello che state dicendo, messi nella semifinale di ritorno non è stato decisivo. Sono stati schiantati dal Liverpool e lui con gli altri. Non basta solo l’andata se poi esci in quella maniera. Bastava un gol e invece è uscito. Le cose si devono dire tutte per quelle che sono.


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da El Mundo Deportivo, Leo Messi è il vincitore del pallone d'oro 2019. Sesto successo complessivo per l'argentino.



ma non scherziamo, il pallone d' oro va a Salah.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> credo sia un concetto molto semplice, per me nessuno del Liverpool ha fatto una stagione individualmente paragonabile a quella di Messi, nè per puro puro calcio espresso sul campo nè per peso specifico all'interno della squadra, il fatto che ogni volta citiate non uno, non due ma tre o addirittura 4 giocatori di quella squadra dovrebbe già solo rendere l'idea del perchè hanno vinto la coppa e quei tre col Barca nei 180 minuti non sono nemmeno stati i più determinanti dato che il 4-0 è firmato Origi e Wijnaldum (io direi più Klopp ma il discorso non cambia), non VVD, non Salah che era con la capa spaccata a fare il tifo in panchina, non Manè.
> 
> Banale esempio, Muller che alza la coppa del mondo a Rio non rende il suo mondiale migliore di quello di Robben che non va nemmeno in finale dopo aver fatto le onde tutto il torneo.



Le prestazioni individuali valgono poco se non vanno di pari passo coi risultati di squadra.
Il premio come giocatore dell'anno deve tenere giocoforza in considerazione dei risultati di squadra.
Questo è un mio parere personale ovviamente.
I criteri coi quali viene assegnato il pallone d'oro restano invece un mistero.
Se parli di prestazioni nell'anno ti voglio far notare che la stagione di van dijk è stata mostruosa ma ovviamente il suo gioco sarà sempre meno appariscente delle giocate offensive di messi.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vi faccio una domanda.
> 
> Secondo voi se Messi avesse giocato nel Liverpool lo scorso anno, avrebbero vinto ugualmente la champions?
> 
> ...




Come il milan è costruito per suso più o meno.


----------



## sipno (27 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> Come il milan è costruito per suso più o meno.



Quelli del barcellona hanno fatto un lavoro migliore mi sa LOL


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> Come il milan è costruito per suso più o meno.



 + ci penso + mi viene male


----------



## Milanlove (28 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vi faccio una domanda.
> 
> Secondo voi se Messi avesse giocato nel Liverpool lo scorso anno, avrebbero vinto ugualmente la champions?
> 
> ...



Il Barcellona in questi anni ha vinto tutto e di più, quindi qualsiasi cosa abbiano fatto quelli del Barca e qualsiasi cosa abbia fatti Messi, l'hanno fatta più che bene. 
Se hai un campione totale come Messi è giusto costruirgli la squadra attorno, così vinci tutto e di più. 

Se hai Suso o Piatek, è assurdo dire, ma anche solo pensare che gli altri in campo debbano correre e giocare per uno di questi due o per tutti e due.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Novembre 2019)

Dal 2010 il Falsone d'Oro ha cessato di esistere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Novembre 2019)

Darlo a Messi è ridicolo come sarebbe stato darlo a Ronaldo, ma è da quando doveva vincerlo Iniesta che è una farsa mediatica


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra con quello che voglio dire!?
> 
> Messi gli assist li fa se la gente gioca per lui come vuole lui.
> 
> ...



Concordo, Messi per me è nella top five di sempre ma non al primo posto.

Al primo posto ci metto PELÈ, comunque, non Maradona. Avendo visto molte partite di entrambi non ho dubbi su chi preferire, PELÈ al suo apice stacca chiunque.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si capisco quanto intendi dire, ma questo fa cose che nessun altro fa, da 15 anni, mica è perchè gioca nel Barcellona.
> 
> Questo fa quel ca...zo che vuole da un decennio anche in CL, contro chiunque e ovunque, è un fenomeno basta. Il migliore di sempre.
> 
> ...



Baresi e Maldini erano alieni anche in nazionale, la finale del 1994 di Baresi penso sia la migliore prova che io abbia mai visto da un difensore, una cosa fuori da ogni logica, e rientrava da un infortunio peraltro, che gli aveva fatto saltare tutto il mondiale.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Onestamente non guardo le partite dell' Argentina.
> 
> Detto questo, sopra qualcuno ha scritto che è recordman di gol segnati in Nazionale, quindi anche qui ha fatto il suo.
> 
> ...



Il calcio di allora era un calcio nel quale alieni come Van Basten diventavano capocannonieri spesso con meno di 20 reti in campionato. All’epoca c’erano difensori assurdi in Serie A, altroché adesso che te la vedi con Acerbi. E vogliamo parlare della Liga, che a livello difensivo non vale l’attuale Serie A?

All’epoca affrontando la Samp ti trovavi a marcarti gente come Vierchowod.

In quel calcio lì sarebbe stato impossibile per chiunque avere certe statistiche.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Baresi e Maldini erano alieni anche in nazionale, la finale del 1994 di Baresi penso sia la migliore prova che io abbia mai visto da un difensore, una cosa fuori da ogni logica, e rientrava da un infortunio peraltro, che gli aveva fatto saltare tutto il mondiale.



Beh Messi è miglior marcatore di tutti i tempi della Nazionale Argentina, più di cosi non poteva fare.

E' davvero circondato da giocatori normali, attacco a parte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh Messi è miglior marcatore di tutti i tempi della Nazionale Argentina, più di cosi non poteva fare.
> 
> E' davvero circondato da giocatori normali, attacco a parte.



L’Argentina dell’86 e soprattutto del ‘90 (mamma mia che squadraccia quella, roba che se fosse stata una formazione di Serie A sarebbe arrivata a stento in UEFA, senza Maradona) non avevano certo fenomeni.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Argentina dell’86 e soprattutto del ‘90 (mamma mia che squadraccia quella, roba che se fosse stata una formazione di Serie A sarebbe arrivata a stento in UEFA, senza Maradona) non avevano certo fenomeni.



Era un altro calcio, a quei ritmi bastava un Messi che con la sua velocità partiva e seminava tutti.

Oggi è diverso, non vedo nessun giocatore che possa da solo portare a vincere una squadra normale.

Ti faccio un esempio: Kakà 2007 (vedi il mio avatar), ha sfracellato tutti quasi da solo, ma in un paio di occasioni ha necessitato pure lui di prestazioni monstre di qualche compagno: Seedorf e Inzaghi

Altrimenti non avrebbe magari vinto ne CL ne pallone d' oro

Secondo me usare la Nazionale per "screditare" Messi è sbagliato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Era un altro calcio, a quei ritmi bastava un Messi che con la sua velocità partiva e seminava tutti.
> 
> Oggi è diverso, non vedo nessun giocatore che possa da solo portare a vincere una squadra normale.
> 
> ...



All’epoca coi difensori che c’erano, le regole pro difensori (altroché adesso, che gente come Montero, Vierchowod ecc sarebbe espulsa una partita si e l’altra pure) ecc era molto ma molto più difficile segnare, te lo garantisco.

Marco Van Basten faceva fatica ad arrivare a 20 goal in Serie A, traguardo che adesso è sfondato, da anni, da gentaglia come Immobile, e Marcolino aveva fenomeni veri come compagni, eh.

Ok che in Serie A c’erano anche meno partite all’epoca, ma anche solo arrivare a 15 goal era roba difficile e non certo alla portata di tutti. Nell’anno del mondiale italiano per dire il capocannoniere in Serie A fu Van Basten con 19 goal. E Schillaci, il capocannoniere di Italia ‘90 che quell’anno era in un anno di grazia incredibile dove gli riusciva tutto (un po’ come Piatek l’anno scorso, con la differenza che Piatek anche al suo meglio non poteva manco allacciare le scarpe a Schillaci), ne fece 15 in Serie A quell’anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo, Messi per me è nella top five di sempre ma non al primo posto.
> 
> Al primo posto ci metto PELÈ, comunque, non Maradona. Avendo visto molte partite di entrambi non ho dubbi su chi preferire, PELÈ al suo apice stacca chiunque.



Io quando sento dire che Pelé è stato il più grande provo un po' di imbarazzo..sarebbe come dire che Jesse Owens è stato il più grande velocista di tutti i tempi..
Cioè ragazzi, siamo seri: ma come si fa a paragonare il calcio che giocava Pelé (coi portieri che stavano in porta con la coppola in testa e le braccia appoggiate ai fianchi, gli mancava giusto la sigaretta ma sospetto che qualcuno fumasse pure durante i match) con i tempi moderni?
Semplicemente non ha senso..Pelé per l'epoca era un "alieno", come oggi lo è Messi..inoltre Pelé ha passato l'intera carriera in brasile, confrontandosi solo di rado col calcio vero..gli elementi per giudicarlo sono davvero pochissimi..

Per me il calcio odierno è già dura paragonarlo col calcio anni '70..

Sinceramente, io tutto quello che c'è stato prima dell'olanda di Cruijff lo considero un altro sport


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io quando sento dire che Pelé è stato il più grande provo un po' di imbarazzo..sarebbe come dire che Jesse Owens è stato il più grande velocista di tutti i tempi..
> Cioè ragazzi, siamo seri: ma come si fa a paragonare il calcio che giocava Pelé (coi portieri che stavano in porta con la coppola in testa e le braccia appoggiate ai fianchi, gli mancava giusto la sigaretta ma sospetto che qualcuno fumasse pure durante i match) con i tempi moderni?
> Semplicemente non ha senso..Pelé per l'epoca era un "alieno", come oggi lo è Messi..*inoltre Pelé ha passato l'intera carriera in brasile, confrontandosi solo di rado col calcio vero*..gli elementi per giudicarlo sono davvero pochissimi..
> 
> ...



Per quanto tempo bisognerà ancora leggere queste cose?
1)Molti giocatori se ne stavano in brasile all'epoca.
2)Il suo Santos era come il Barcellona di Guardiola, la squadra più forte del mondo tanto che infatti vinse le due coppe intercontinentali quando ha vinto le due Libertadores e Pelè era il Messi della squadra. Che bisogno aveva di andarsene?

Detto ciò anche per me Pelè è il più grande di sempre, ma ci sta preferire uno tra Maradona, Cruijff, Di Stefano, Messi, Ronaldo, mica stiamo parlando di gente qualunque.

I primi 6 nella storia per me sono questi, non in ordine:
Pelè, Maradona, Cruijff, Di Stefano, Messi e C.Ronaldo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per quanto tempo bisognerà ancora leggere queste cose?
> 1)Molti giocatori se ne stavano in brasile all'epoca.
> 2)Il suo Santos era come il Barcellona di Guardiola, la squadra più forte del mondo tanto che infatti vinse le due coppe intercontinentali quando ha vinto le due Libertadores e Pelè era il Messi della squadra. Che bisogno aveva di andarsene?
> 
> ...



Ribadisco il concetto: Pelé era il top per la sua era, ma parliamo di un calcio che non ha nulla, se non le regole, in comune col calcio moderno.
Le serpentine di O'rei fatte in mezzo ad avversari simil-birilli col pallone a 50 cm dal piede nel calcio di oggi non esistono

Le marcature erano più dure? Si, è vero..ma si segnava anche moltissimo, specie in brasile (dove sovente i match finivano anche 8-0)

Per me non hanno senso i paragoni


----------

